
Navigating a New Chapter for Zoom - ceohockey60
https://blog.zoom.us/wordpress/2020/05/04/navigating-a-new-chapter-for-zoom/
======
vikramkr
Giving him the benefit of the doubt on the china stuff, it must personally
hurt so much to hear the China allegations. Lives in the us, is a US citizen,
creates jobs in the US, but still has his loyalty questioned constantly. He
has to have a datacenter in China to serve his customers that need service in
china, and people will keep holding that over his head. Must be frustrating,
and it's not an argument he can ever win against people that will never trust
him.

